# Colour Morph of my Python?



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what colour morph my Royal python is? i think its just a normal Ball python but i would love to know what the proper name is


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

its looks like a fire but could just be a very light normal so dont take my word for it i would say geting a proper water bowl though :2thumb:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

looks more normal than fire to me although if it is a normal it has quite a low amount of dark colouring


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

kingball said:


> i would say geting a proper water bowl though :2thumb:


That was exactly what I was thinking :lol2:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

BoaQueen said:


> That was exactly what I was thinking :lol2:


that is what i drink jack daniels out of :lol2:


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

That aint my water bowl though. Its how i create humidity 



kingball said:


> its looks like a fire but could just be a very light normal so dont take my word for it i would say geting a proper water bowl though :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

She is a Het by the way, hope this helps.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

SilverSpooni said:


> She is a Het by the way, hope this helps.


Het for what?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

She's a normal het for whatever morph then :whistling2:. So she is not a morph herself but if mated to another het for that morph or a visual she has a chance of producing that morph.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Phenotype (what you can see) - Good looking normal


----------



## SilverSpooni (Mar 28, 2010)

This is the information i was looking for  Appreciate the help 



Nix said:


> Phenotype (what you can see) - Good looking normal


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

No problem


----------

